# rx100m3 problem



## junqi (May 4, 2015)

Dear all,

i just bought sony rx100m3. i got a canon 600ex rt. i try to use pop up flash to trigger 600ex rt flash but it did not work. is it that not compatible ? i have my 600ex rt set to slave mode and my sony to fill flash setting but still no outcome. any solution?


----------



## Dao (May 12, 2015)

I do not think the flash will work with the Sony camera.  However, if you just like to using the pop-up flash to trigger another off camera flash, you may try to use a "Optical Slave" which attached to your off camera flash.


----------

